# Feeding Raw



## ssories (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't feed raw mostly just because dogs do very well on premium food. There has been so much research put into the premium food to ensure it has everything the dogs need. In my opinion and raw diets can easily be lacking in essential vitamins and minerals unless carefully planned. I do know someone who feeds her jack russels a raw diet, they have done well- both are over 12 years old and in good health with nice coats.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I guess I should explain that my dog Sam has serious food allergies (VERY itchy skin, but also almost instant throwing up with certain grainy foods) and the only food that's worked for him has been raw food. I wouldn't recommend a raw diet to everyone, it takes a lot of work and research... it just happens to be what works best for my dogs.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My guys get 1 cup of raw minced meat beef,chicken and sometimes kangaroo, 1 cup kibble daily. twice to 3 times a week they get raw meaty bones. Once a week a raw egg, every couple of days they get omega 3,6 plus 9. They also get table scraps sometimes eg mash potato,pumpkin,carrots,beans,peas,cooked meat and gravy sometimes even roasted veggies. They also sometimes get a raw carrot and a treat here and there of beef flavoured bone biscuits.


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Marlene,

I'm feeding a combo raw/holistic diet and my dogs have never been better. My older thyroid girl has never been so slim in the winter, coats are glistening, teeth white, happiness abounds at feeding time. It is a lot of work, but with the prices of premium/holistic kibble continuing to skyrocket, it's very satisfying to be feeding them "real" food for about the same price. I've got one pregnant at the moment, so no raw for her so we're cooking the meat mush for the duration of her pregnancy and no raw bones for her until after she's none nursing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not feeding raw yet. I've thought about it.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

We stopped raw and went back to kibble last March only to go back to raw and home cooked foods Sept. 2008 when Pippa's yeast and skin issues returned. 

I feed a variety of prepackaged raw brands (Mountain Dog Food, Healthy Paws, The Ultimate Diet) and also use the Honest Kitchen Preference to which I have been adding cooked chicken or beef. I also use one of the complete & balanced formulas of Honest Kitchen for busy days where I haven't prepared any home cooking for her. I also have a premix from the pet food store which I add meat, pureed veggies, eggs and oil to and bake into mini meatloafs for her (this is pretty time consuming though so I don't make these often). Our Whippet eats Orijen 6 Fresh Fish kibble and Pippa gets that a couple meals per week too. Over all she's eating a great variety and her coat is amazing, she has clean ears and clean skin and maintains a healthy weight.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

On and off, can't take the sight or smell of it right now


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Marlene!!! Glad to see you back. I still feed the occasional raw NV patty. Mostly still on Eagle Pack holistic/Fromm kibble (rotational) with either The Honest Kitchen or tripe as a dinner "topper". I still am uncomfortable with raw for Cody and his autoimmune issues.
There are several raw feeders on board since you were here last. Hope they'll chime in.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm feeding raw morning meals: Mostly stew beef, beef ribs, Nature's Variety
Evening meals: Canidae ALS Grain-free w/homemade cooked or canned food to dress it up.

Both my boys are doing great on this diet.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm still considering it but it will have to wait until spring when they can eat it outside (at least in the beginning while it's still a novelty to them) in separate sections of the yard.

This thread reminds me that I haven't switched all of my raw feeding bookmarked sites from my old computer to my new one :no:

*Jenna*: I love the new pic in your signature---he looks so-o-o comfy :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks! That's from 2006, at a friend's house in California. She snapped that pic, and I love it


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I feed raw and have done so for about 15 years (on and off at the start but then got wiser). Ticket was switched to raw when I got him and has been on it ever since. Storee's mom was raw fed throughout and she was weaned onto raw - she's never had kibble. 

I feed raw meaty bones, some urban carnivore/top hand/arusha patties and mostly urban carnivore supplements. Once in a while an oatmeal and egg meal in the wintertime, maybe twice a month at the most. 

Lana


----------



## casey7e (Feb 7, 2009)

*Feeding raw*

Hi
I am new to this forum...I will add photos and such this week to show you our new baby. BUt we do feed raw. Since the first week I brought him home at 8 weeks he has been eating chick backs, chicken neck, veggie glop 1 or twice a week.( usually kale..pumkin..applesauce...carrot juice. garlic...applecider vinager(organic) and any other orange or green veggie I can puree. Ialways add ground chuck that I grind myself from what ever is on sale that week.
He loves his meals and is so healthy. THe best part is no dog breath..hardly any hair shedding ,Clean teeth. Everything is great. It is a proven fact that a dogs genes have not changed since the wolf so why change there natural diet. I her alot about what about sal. & ecoli?
Dogs stomachs have a very strong acid that kills these bacterias on contact so the chance of anything happening to them from eating raw meat is slim to none. My dog fully chews his bones until he knows they will fit down his throat. IT is there natural instinct to know what they can swallow. The acid breaks down the bone before there next bowel movement and when it comes out its just normal. Just not so sticky and turns to chalky dust in the sun.
I love everything about the raw diet and would never feed processed food ever!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

agoldenliferanch said:


> It is a lot of work, but with the prices of premium/holistic kibble continuing to skyrocket,



Yes! I buy in bulk for my guys (anywhere from 40-200lbs at a time, depending) and feeding this diet is WAY cheaper than paying what I'd have to pay for the ultra premium grain free kibble that Sam would need to eat... and he still had some issues with that even still.


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

I have been feeding B.A.R.F. {Bones and Raw Food} diet for over 4 years now. I have three rescued Golden's. Sam 7 years old, has not had a siezure since on the diet. Ginger 6 years old, has lost all of her allergies, and itchiness, and Barney 14 years old is the picture of great health. I don't know if it is for everyone, but from the research I have done it is the most natural food a canine can eat. They were not meant to eat kibble. I am not preaching, just sharing what has worked for me and my dogs. Initially it was a bit more expensive, with the first order, and a freezer to store it in, but since then it is about the same cost as Kibble. Read, learn, and consider what is best for YOUR dog. Good Luck


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Yes! I buy in bulk for my guys (anywhere from 40-200lbs at a time, depending) and feeding this diet is WAY cheaper than paying what I'd have to pay for the ultra premium grain free kibble that Sam would need to eat... and he still had some issues with that even still.


I too feel that I am feeding raw and home made food for equal or less cost than what I would pay to feed Orijen or Evo. I was quite shocked when I went to buy the Orijen for our Whippet last month and the prices of all the brands had gone up quite a bit.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine have both been on raw for about a year now and they love it. It's definitely more of a pain in the butt for me (oh it would be nice for once to just be able to scoop some kibble into a bowl! LOL) but seeing them happy and healthy and itch-free makes it worthwhile.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow are not you the busy little typer/thread poster today. :bowrofl:
I put the pup on raw the day she came home but this past spring/summer, you may have still been here then, my old girl had some issues and the raw diet was no longer for her after 11 + years. It was difficult for me to come to grips with switching her, but I realized if I had to I would feed her Old Roy if I had too, if that was what she needed. So she is on a prescription low fat kibble and doing quite well on it. :crossfing
I have also after over years stopped making my own patty mix and am now using Oma's Pride. Are you feeding a pre-made? I don't remember. I think you had just gotten your new freezer last we spoke.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I was feeding all meat, RMB's and organs.. but have since begun giving them Honest Kitchen in the mornings for breakfast (which is nice if I want to mix in some supplements, currently the only one they get is Bug Off Garlic powder) because it became a pain in the butt to divide their meaty bone portions into 2 meals!! plus they can eat THK meal so much quicker, which is helpful when I'm rushing trying to get to work. So now their breakfast is just a small bowl of THK, and their major meal is dinner. I knew I couldn't wean them down to just one meal a day, they'd freak out LOL so this works for us.


It's a rainy day... work is DEAD today. No one wants to go sailing in the rain. Go figure! But that means more forum time for me.


----------



## casey7e (Feb 7, 2009)

I can get 40lbs of chicken backs for 18.00 at my local butcher. Thats way cheaper than buying a bag of premium natural kibble.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

casey7e said:


> I can get 40lbs of chicken backs for 18.00 at my local butcher. Thats way cheaper than buying a bag of premium natural kibble.



While that is true, a raw diet of chicken backs only would not be considered a complete diet. I get what you are saying, just wanted to clarify so someone doesn't read this and think "well hey I might as well feed raw" because of that. 

I figure I spend an average of $2/day to feed both my dogs when all is said and done. Although that is probably a little out of date now that I've started feeding them THK for breakfast. Either way, its quite cheap. I can get chicken leg quarters for 40 cents per pound.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

For the last few weeks I have been feeding the guys Oma's Pride almost exclusively, I still have some kibble that is too expensive to throw away so I occasionally give them a cup. I have a question about turkey necks. The people at the place where I buy my food suggested a turkey neck in the morning, Oma's at night. Oliver swallows the turkey neck whole. He gets so excited he barely chews, Stanley on the other hand takes the neck into the kitchen, gets under the table and licks it and plays with it for 15 minutes. I have to keep Oliver out of the kitchen until Stan is finished. I don't know if I should give up on the turkey necks or will they eventually not be such a novelty and they will both just chew them?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

No idea, mine gobbled them up the first time I gave em to them! Turkey necks are their faves. I feed Sam in the kitchen and Dillon in the backyard for that very reason though. Gives them both time and space to eat at their own pace.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't be giving turkey necks if he's swallowing it whole!!!! I think a dog like that ( my Cody is a gulper too) should not have bones.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What you can do is hold one end of the turkey neck and let the dog chew the other end. It helps slow them down a bit. What Betty said is true though, if you have a gulper, TONS of supervision needs to be given while they eat, or only stick to large bones that must be chewed, and can't be swallowed whole. The turkey necks I feed mine are HUGE tom turkey necks... I've seen some pretty small ones. Just depends where you buy them.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I started to reply a few minutes ago and lost the connection, I could connect to everything else just not the GRF. I've tried to hold one end, almost lost a finger, that didn't work. The necks are very big and have a lot of meat on them, they love them. You are probably right, Oliver is just a gulper and it is just too scary to give him bones. I'll have to sneak one to Stanley once in awhile. 
I might try one more time after he has eaten a full meal and see if he slows down when he is not as hungry. I have the emergency vet on speed dial.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

stan and ollie said:


> I started to reply a few minutes ago and lost the connection, I could connect to everything else just not the GRF. I've tried to hold one end, almost lost a finger, that didn't work. The necks are very big and have a lot of meat on them, they love them. You are probably right, Oliver is just a gulper and it is just too scary to give him bones. I'll have to sneak one to Stanley once in awhile.
> I might try one more time after he has eaten a full meal and see if he slows down when he is not as hungry. I have the emergency vet on speed dial.



Yes, that is very scary. Some invest in the heavy duty meat processors and grind their own meat ( bones and all). I've given that some serious consideration.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam was a major gulper on kibble... he'd inhale it! With raw, he still eats pretty quickly, but does take the time to chew it. I generally only give them very large RMB's to eat (chicken leg quarters, tom turkey necks, pork neck bones with lots of meat on em) because of this. I tried giving them chicken drums once, and saw they could both easily swallow them whole... that was the end of that.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

I have been feeding a raw diet to my dogs for 10 years now. I started out feeding raw after attending a wonderful 2 day seminar by Dr Ian Billinghurst. I used to puree veggies and add them to my dog diet. I no longer do it because it was a lot of work. I now feed a "prey mode" diet and my dogs are doing great. I would NEVER go back to feeding kibble. 

Pat


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I certainly wouldn't be giving turkey necks if he's swallowing it whole!!!! I think a dog like that ( my Cody is a gulper too) should not have bones.


If you are having problems with you dog swallowing turkey necks whole, try feeding it to them frozen or semi frozen. 

Pat


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Pat, I feed prey model too. I'm not anti-kibble by any means, but as long as I have a dog who does way better on raw, its just easier and cheaper to feed the other one the same. I honestly don't know if I would feed future dogs raw as well. I do like the "naturalness" of it and enjoy knowing exactly what my dog eats every day.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Popebendgoldens said:


> If you are having problems with you dog swallowing turkey necks whole, try feeding it to them frozen or semi frozen.
> 
> Pat


I actually tried that this morning, I gave Oliver a semi-frozen neck and I curled it down into his bowl, he had to chew it to eat it. Success!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I've been feeding raw since Wiggs was a 5 month old puppy (projectile diarrhea from premium kibbles didn't help...incl the ones that were single protein and carbohydrate).

We feed mostly a mixture of ground muscle meat and organ meat made from bison with bone meal added in and I regularly give him eggs, turkey necks, kelp, salmon oil, organic yogurt with cultures, chicken quarters/necks/backs, bison tendons and ribs, elk ribs, some fruits and vegetables etc.

I cannot feed Honest Kitchen as they use potato as a source of carbohydrate and it causes diarrhea just like wheat, barley and oats do. The only carbohydrates that do okay are rice (cooked long grain jasmine or sweet potato), and he rarely gets those as he really doesn't need it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Christine, how is Wiggs doin? 

Do you feed bison as the primary protein source? I would love to give mine some of the more "exotic" meats but its just SO expensive! I'm glad mine don't seem to have any issues with protein intolerances.. it helps that I can feed them a ton of chicken if funds are low one month. haha


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Just a warning though, I hear of a lot of dogs who suddenly become sensitive to chicken if that's their main protein. You don't have to feed the same amount every day, so you can do a rabbit day and feed less than usual, and make up for it the next day with the chicken so they still have variety. 

I try to do some 'chicken free' weeks here and there. Pork necks go over very well, as does fish and sweet potato (they don't seem to do well on strait fish so I mix it with baked sweet potatoes). 

Lana


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> Hi Christine, how is Wiggs doin?
> 
> Do you feed bison as the primary protein source? I would love to give mine some of the more "exotic" meats but its just SO expensive! I'm glad mine don't seem to have any issues with protein intolerances.. it helps that I can feed them a ton of chicken if funds are low one month. haha


Wiggs is feisty as ever :lol: We buy our bison dog mix, tendons and ribs from a farm that doesn't use hormones and antibiotics. We also feed organically raised beef from a farm that sells pet trims (it's more fatty than bison). I tend to shy away from feeding chicken as Wiggs tends to pack on the weight from chicken. (He gained weight from eating Mountain Dog Food's chicken/fruit/veg mix and from chicken quarters previously).

It costs about $2.50/lb for the bison, $4.00/bag for 4-5 large tendons, $2.00/lb for the organic beef, $2.00/lb for turkey necks. I also found a farm near by that raises free range, hormone and antibiotic free turkeys that sells necks and drums also for $2.00/lb.

Wiggs hasn't fared as well on pork and I'm not a big fan of it even though the chances of getting trich are much lower nowadays (got sick when someone fed me pork tenderloin and it was still a bit pink in the middle). Wiggs loves the smell of stinky sardines packed in water and has even tried mackerel but he has turned his nose up at other fish before because of texture.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Bender said:


> Just a warning though, I hear of a lot of dogs who suddenly become sensitive to chicken if that's their main protein. You don't have to feed the same amount every day, so you can do a rabbit day and feed less than usual, and make up for it the next day with the chicken so they still have variety.
> 
> I try to do some 'chicken free' weeks here and there. Pork necks go over very well, as does fish and sweet potato (they don't seem to do well on strait fish so I mix it with baked sweet potatoes).
> 
> Lana




Lana, I generally rotate chicken, pork, turkey, beef, and fish throughout the weeks. I don't want them to develop an intolerance, thanks for bringing that up because it definitely can happen! I just meant that if I'm particularly broke one pay period, it's nice that I can feed them the cheapest stuff available if I have to for a week or so (chicken) 


Interesting note, did you all know that a dog that has chicken intolerances will most likely have alligator intolerances too? Weird!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I actually bought some Mountain dog in summer time and fed that some meals. LOL probably not the best method of dividing it and chucking it to them outside but it worked and they loved it. It was like cold treat for them on hot days. Along with chicken backs, turkey necks, and raw bones but I do feel mostly kibble. I like convenience factor and packing raw food to go to shows isn't really doable but I do like giving it to them here and there.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Interesting note, did you all know that a dog that has chicken intolerances will most likely have alligator intolerances too? Weird!


Did not know that, but good to keep in mind. I do know of some dogs who end up not being able to eat any poultry including ostrich/emu - that's strange enough!

Lana


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Ash said:


> I actually bought some Mountain dog in summer time and fed that some meals. LOL probably not the best method of dividing it and chucking it to them outside but it worked and they loved it. It was like cold treat for them on hot days. Along with chicken backs, turkey necks, and raw bones but I do feel mostly kibble. I like convenience factor and packing raw food to go to shows isn't really doable but I do like giving it to them here and there.


MDF isn't the greatest, it's cheaper, but you pay for what you get. It tends to be lower in protein and higher in fat (they get the scraps of meat and skin and grind it). Ok for a treat but my vet hates it. 

And for travel, we just take a cooler and sealed packages, or stop at a grocery store every day or two and grab something. I've even camped for a week with no power and fed raw. It can be done.

Lana (up with a sick baby and hubby:yuck


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I feed raw, chicken mince, turkey mince, lamb and pork mince with vitamized parsley, celery, carrots, sprouts, sweet potoato, pumpkin, plus natural yogurt, cottage cheese, eggs, sardines, fish, chicken necks and beef neck bones.Each day I add OMEGA 3/6 Oil & Primrose Oil and Sasha's blend( glucosime) They do have a small amount of Dick Van Pattens organic dry food also.It is more work definately, and I make it up and freeze in meal portions.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Interesting note, did you all know that a dog that has chicken intolerances will most likely have alligator intolerances too? Weird!


What's real interesting is it *TASTES *just like chicken also! :--crazy:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Bender said:


> MDF isn't the greatest, it's cheaper, but you pay for what you get. It tends to be lower in protein and higher in fat (they get the scraps of meat and skin and grind it). Ok for a treat but my vet hates it.
> 
> And for travel, we just take a cooler and sealed packages, or stop at a grocery store every day or two and grab something. I've even camped for a week with no power and fed raw. It can be done.
> 
> Lana (up with a sick baby and hubby:yuck



My boyfriend and I are planning a drive to Texas with the dogs in a couple months. My plan was to bring a large cooler with NV raw patties and a bag of Honest Kitchen... much more convenient, but still keeps them on their raw diet.

Hope hubby and baby are feeling better!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> What's real interesting is it *TASTES *just like chicken also! :--crazy:



TRUE! My mom had alligator at her wedding reception.. it was yummy!!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm seriously considering changing my dogs diet to raw. Daisy has tons of allergies that I find every time I give her something new. She eats her kibble, but isn't crazy about it. I was thinking of trying Oma's Pride. It seems like it would be an easy way to start. Any suggestions??


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I definitely suggest going the pre-made route if you are looking to start out with the raw diet. It can be expensive, especially if you are feeding more than one dog, but atleast you can be sure your dog is getting a complete balanced diet. 

If you feel the raw diet is working well, then I'd say cost-wise it definitely makes sense to go off the pre-made stuff and make your own raw diet. There are tons of resources out there (and on this forum!) that can help you with that.


----------



## scb175 (Mar 15, 2008)

I found this post after my golden ate some chicken fat that I had cut off some breasts. I had it still sitting on the plate when I went to the store. Came back and it was gone.

I decided to come on here to find out if he was going to be alright. No problems from the looks of things. I'm wondering where a good place to buy turkey necks, chicken necks, etc. around my area. Never heard of such a thing for dogs.


----------



## casey7e (Feb 7, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> While that is true, a raw diet of chicken backs only would not be considered a complete diet. I get what you are saying, just wanted to clarify so someone doesn't read this and think "well hey I might as well feed raw" because of that.
> 
> I figure I spend an average of $2/day to feed both my dogs when all is said and done. Although that is probably a little out of date now that I've started feeding them THK for breakfast. Either way, its quite cheap. I can get chicken leg quarters for 40 cents per pound.


Oh no I feed alot more than just chicken back. But for the RMB part of the raw thats what it cost me. I then get roasts on sale for around 2.00 a lbs and grind them in the processor with eggs (with shells) garlic ...kale....pumpkin...carrots...and what everelse I have on had. Then I mix in a bit of good extra virgin olive oil and make up a dinner sized portion and he gets that a few times a week along with all his chicken backs and necks. Then he always gets a lamb shank or several Beef neck bones for snacks throughtthe week.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

scb175 said:


> I found this post after my golden ate some chicken fat that I had cut off some breasts. I had it still sitting on the plate when I went to the store. Came back and it was gone.
> 
> I decided to come on here to find out if he was going to be alright. No problems from the looks of things. I'm wondering where a good place to buy turkey necks, chicken necks, etc. around my area. Never heard of such a thing for dogs.


To learn more about feeding raw here are a few websites. www.rawmeatybones.com, www.rawlearning.com. 
There are a lot of Yahoo groups on raw feeding. There might even be one for the area of PA you are in. Also to find supplies only go and join this group http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CarnivoreFeed-Supplier/


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Gotta love buying in bulk.... I just bought 150 lbs of meat (turkey, pork, and chicken) for the dogs today and spent a grand total of $55.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

WARNING: RAW PHOTOS AND VIDEOS OF ANIMALS EATING RAW

(my only disclaimer as on another site some people got REALLY offended.)

I'm a hunter I shook helpless birdies and well...mom won't cook em. But I refuse to let it go to waste, I wanted to try raw with Moxie to settle her breath and her stomach.

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/Mirage16/?action=view&current=dscn0347.flv - Jack Jack the blind kitten (no raw food)

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/Mirage16/?action=view&current=DSCN0411.flv - Jack Jack eating raw food

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/Mirage16/huntingnsuch014.jpg - Moxie's viewpoints on raw food

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/Mirage16/huntingnsuch013.jpg "Mama, dat's gross"


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I simply can't imagine a dog turning their nose up at a piece of raw chicken (I'm assuming that's what it is that you offered Moxie). Mine go nuts for their meals every single day like its the most amazing treat I could offer them. Probably helps that they're both total pigs.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Quail, even the good stuff.  And pheasant, and she eats when she pleases...There's probably still fed left from this morning.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

http://www.kaskus.us/showthread.php?t=871808

open the spoiler to see the raw food picture


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy is loving her raw alligator meat. I just pull off a chunk every now and then and put it in her food dish. When Fed-ex delivered it, in a box, packed in dry ice, wrapped in paper and frozen in a large baggie and ziplocked .... she knew it was something good. She was even sniffing the spot by the door where the box was the next day! 

I confess, I feel a twisted satisfaction feeding my dog alligator :uhoh:


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

stan and ollie said:


> ...Oliver swallows the turkey neck whole. He gets so excited he barely chews...I don't know if I should give up on the turkey necks or will they eventually not be such a novelty and they will both just chew them?


My two are excited about their raw bones, but not to the point where they're overly excited. They just go lie down on their spots & eat. The issue is that my two just don't chew them well enough...read below. 

I gave my two a raw turkey neck for the first time a few weeks ago (it was HUGE) & they both chewed on it really well, but toward the bottom of it, the bone gets really narrow & I could see that they were trying to put the whole piece in their mouths & wouldn't chew it small enough to safely swallow. So, I had to take them away when there was about 2-3 inches left. Unless I hold onto it while they're eating it, I'm not comfortable with those anymore because I know they wouldn't chew down that last piece well enough.  It only took them 5-7 minutes to chew it down to the end. 

Two nights ago, I gave them some raw chicken backs again (frozen this time) & I just don't like the way they eat them, Aspen in particular. She will gnaw on it between her legs on the floor for a while then pick the whole thing up & chew on it with her head upright, which enables her to break off really big pieces - like cutting it in half. Instead of crushing these big pieces, she just swallows them & I can see that she has difficulty getting it down!! Then in her poop the following day, I saw large pieces of bone. :no: Goldie chews them a little bit more thoroughly, but still swallows too big of pieces for comfort. I've tried feeding the chicken backs thawed & frozen - it doesn't make a difference.

In the past when they've chewed on a variety of raw meaty bones, the next morning, they end up throwing up the pieces of bone that they didn't chew well enough. :yuck: I am always right there when they're chewing on bones, but if they chew off a piece of bone that's the diameter of a quarter, I am unable to pull it out of their mouths before they swallow it. So, I'm having difficulty with bones right now. So far, the best ones for them are the giant ham bones by Nature's Variety, but even with those, I have to make sure that they don't chew off too big of pieces. Their bodies are adjusted to raw foods, it's just that they don't chew the bones up thoroughly enough for their bodies to be able to breakdown. Now what I've thought about doing is taking the chicken back & crushing that main bone with a meat pounder so that it's not so big. :bowl:


----------

